# Firemouth's With Bolivian Ram's



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Would Firemouths be an ok tank mate for Bolivian Ram's?

I have a 50g bowfront. I am re-homing 7 rosy barbs tomorrow because they are just way to active for my style of tank. I currently have 4 Bolivian ram's ( 1 pair and 2 juvies ) and am looking to ad 1 more. I read here they are very fun to watch in small group's. I also have 7 cherry barbs and 2 bushy nose pleco's.

My tank is well planted with 7 small groups of amazon swords ( 4 inch's currently ) and 2 small pieces of driftwood. I plan on letting the swords grow in their entirety and in a good 6 month's should be very nice lining the sides and back of my tank.

I currently have 1 large fake plant kinda dividing the middle of the tank. Which later on i hope to turn into 1 Large piece of driftwood instead of the fake plant.

Tomorrow, a guy who on craigslist. Who was giving away fish, is giving me 2 Firemouth cichlids. and 2 jewel cichlids. The jewel cichlids i plan on giving to a friend of mine who owns a fish store and will make sure they get good homes. And i wanted to keep the firemouth's is this possible with my set up.

Filter is a fluval 405.
Sand Substrate.


----------



## jms2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont see that being a problem unless the FM pair up and breed. I would say go for it and then watch carefully for aggression.

Also all FM are different. I've had bruisers and babies so just try to figure out which type you've got and then go from there.

Good Luck


----------

